# Myst case mod...ideas?



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

Since my newest rig is going to be used mainly for playing the _Myst_ game series, I've decided to do a Myst mod. My case (in transit, should get here in a week or so) is the Thermaltake SViking. The only tools I'd have access to would be what's physically located in the school scene shop (the TD would probably be rightly ticked with me if I used my practicum period for modding).

Ideas/thoughts? I found a bunch of screenshots at http://www.myst.com (and linked sites), and may be able to get more if I can get this laptop to actually run the games...


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Do you have any mods in mind already? Cutting, painting?


----------



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

I think mainly what I'd want to do is painting. I was considering a screenshot from the game on the case window with probably translucent glass stain and lit rounded cables (and/or cold cathode; not sure yet). Maybe painting the front as well (I'm not that confident in my skill with metal tools, so don't want to do too much cutting). I don't have that many good shots of technology within the game world, otherwise I'd try for a mockup of something.

I _am_ going to get credit hours for building this (toward my computer science degree) so...maybe I could do my Creative Expression core curriculum credits at the same time :grin:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Glass staining or translucent paint would be really cool.


----------



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

That's what I was thinking of, possibly painting the rest of the case as well. What would be the best way to do that? Enlarge the original pic and use graphite paper to copy it on the window for a paint guide (I'm somewhat artistically-challenged; I can come up with ideas, just not execute them very well)?


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Dreamstalker said:


> I think mainly what I'd want to do is painting. I was considering a screenshot from the game on the case window with probably translucent glass stain and lit rounded cables (and/or cold cathode; not sure yet). Maybe painting the front as well (I'm not that confident in my skill with metal tools, so don't want to do too much cutting). I don't have that many good shots of technology within the game world, otherwise I'd try for a mockup of something.
> 
> I _am_ going to get credit hours for building this (toward my computer science degree) so...maybe I could do my Creative Expression core curriculum credits at the same time :grin:



It's easier than you think :grin: 
You can find some screenshots of the game and try to print them on the transparency paper used for overhead presentations, etc..Then you can attach the paper to the inside of the case window facing forward.
Another option you have is, if you find a screenshot of a building, you can make the windows transparent so when you attach the printout to the case window, you can see the insides of the case. Dupli-color has a great choice of affordable paints you can use on your case. You can get them in acrylic enamel so the case comes out shiny or you can buy a can clear enamel separately. Of course you don't have to use dupli-color, there's a myriad of options out there...










Oh, did you ever try using car window tint on plexi window ? add some lights on the inside, you got yourself a mirror finish ? OK, Im gonna stop. :wave:


----------



## Dreamstalker (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm probably going to go with digital printing on transparency paper as was suggested in another forum. Overall, that would cost much less (and have much better results) than trying to paint it myself.


----------

